# Miss Lola is sick



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Unforutunately, I have been having some serious porblems with my little Lola. She is at Animal Specialty Group in Los Angeles being treated by a neurologist named Stacey Sullivan. She is great, but unfortunately Lola is not so well. She had an MRI and spinal tap today, and her possible diagnosis are some type of encephalitis. Possible GME or even worse, necrotizing encephalitis sometimes called Maltese encephalitis. Of course it could be an infection, but Dr Sullivan seemed to lean more toward the other diagnosis. 

This all started in about August, thinking back. Lola was gaining weight and was just sluggish. I took her to our regular Vet, who felt it might be thyroid. So we did that panel. It was borderline low, so we treated her, and for a while she seemed brighter. Her weight came down a little. I thought we were OK. But last week, we seemed sluggish again and was trembling. So, I was watching her to see if anything progressed. Well this Tuesday she had a seizure. So far I have seen three seizures. They are somewhat mild in that she does not loose consciousness. She sits up suddenly, and looks startled. Then she lip smacks for about 10 seconds or so, and that is it. But her gait is a little off, she seems to be holding her hips low. She also seems to have lost all her house training skills in the last few days. Not really incontinent, but just squatting and peeing where ever she is standing (including the couch). So, now we are looking at not such good diagnoisis and unknown outcomes. I am so sad. Really heartbroken. 

I don't really know what is coming, but I fear it is not so good. I don't know how I am going to get through this. As some of you know, Lola came into my life during a really low point for me, and she was my bright star. She is still such a young girl, it breaks my heart to think of loosing her or having her life become miserable. My head is spinning. And to make matter harder, Frankie is beside himself. He is whining and demanding to be held all the time, which I of course indulge. But he clearly understands that something is off with his Lola. He just lays next to her bed while she sleeps, and when she is gone he is so anxious. Poor boy. I am at a loss.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OH NO!! I'm sooo sad to hear this news! When will you get some answers? Lola is sooo special. *hugs you tight* PLEASE keep us informed, I'll be checking this post often.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I am sooooooo sorry to hear this. :shocked: I will keep you and Lola and Frankie in my prayers for sure. Hugs. :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I don't what to say, but we're here for you. :smcry: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Poor little Lola. I'm so sorry :grouphug: . I hope & pray it's not as bad as the vet is predicting. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry Lola is so sick. I will keep her in my prayers. [attachment=58141:big_hug.gif]


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Lola. I will pray for her.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Im so sorry..I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that precious Lola is in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awwww, poor little Lola.... :bysmilie: I hope the vets can get to the bottom of it. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Pam I am sooo sorry! I know when I saw you said she was on thyroid meds for that. 

I will keep you all in my thoughts. Please keep us informed, we're here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so sorry to learn of your Lola's problems! Will be praying like crazy that the dx isn't as serious as feared and that she'll pull thru this!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that your baby is sick. I am keeping Miss Lola and you in my prayers. Please keep us updated when you can. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Saying lots of prayers for Lola, I hope that it is not what the vet thinks. Get well soon Lola.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry Lola is sick, hugs and prayers.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Lola. :grouphug: I will pray for her. rayer:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for sweet Lola :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww! poor Lola, and poor you too. I hope things turn out ok. :grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I don't know what to say....I'm so so sorry. :grouphug: I totally understand about Lola being your bright star. My Zoe came to me during a very low time in my life and she's the reason I'm happy again. Please keep us posted as you and Lola go through this. We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you get some answers and its nothing serious. I'll say a prayer for you and Lola. Please keep us updated and give both your babies a hug for us.
:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers for your baby and hugs to you and Frankie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pam, I had a hard time reading your post. I understand how you are feeling. She is your shinning star and I will pray for her daily. I understand what Frank is going through because they are so close. Please know that we are here for you.....I hope for the best for sweet Lola~~ rayer: rayer:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, I am so very, very sorry to hear this. I can imagine how difficult this is for you and Frankie. We're here for you, so you are not going through this alone. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg i am so sorry so was this tied to her incident with spine do you think ? I feel so bad for you - first make sure no rosemary in anything which can trigger the seizures -- If you want a second opinion to review things you can consult dr wayne berry in orange county - deb knows who he is he helped the little rescue baby on here - here is his link below 

http://www.petsurgery.com/staff.htm

I think tami is familiar with this as well - it runs in yorkie breed as well so if you join yorkietalk.com there are alot of owners that can help you there as well and i strongly recommend yahoogroups.com as well and i am sure there is a group for this 

How old was she when this all started? 

I just feel so bad for you


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Tiny Lola is in our prayers and thoughts, as are you ad your family. ((hugs))


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is some good info on this - maybe it is a bacteria infection - hoping the best but sounds like her spinal disc issue was probably related to this  are they doing steroids or antibiotics with her ?

http://www.vetmanual.org/mvm/index.jsp?cfi...m/bc/101600.htm

http://www.yorkieangelpatrol.com/maltesegme.pdf

http://www.cvm.ncsu.edu/vth/clinical_servi...cephalitis.html


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Pam, please, please please don't give up hope and definitely do not read anything on the internet about GME. The information is out dated and really puts a grime outlook on dogs with GME. How do I know? My Kissie has GME. She was diagnose in October, 2007 and is doing fine and has had no relaspes. There is a great support group that you need to join. The website is gmedogs.freeforums.org. This is a wonderful group of people that will give you support, advice, and most of all love. The most important thing to remember is although there is no cure, there are many GME dogs who are living longer lives due to the treatment that is available. Kissie started with 5mg of Prednisone every day and Cytarabine shots (chemo) every 3 weekes 2x daily for 2 consecutive days. She is now on 2.5mg of Prednisone every other day with Cytarabine shots every 5 weeks!!! There are other GME dogs that are on different treatments. Not all GME dogs respond to the same treatment. I remember how devasted I was when Kissie was diagnose but hang in there. Please join the group. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lola. Jan


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

:goodpost: 


QUOTE (Kissie and Prissy's Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848493


> Pam, please, please please don't give up hope and definitely do not read anything on the internet about GME. The information is out dated and really puts a grime outlook on dogs with GME. How do I know? My Kissie has GME. She was diagnose in October, 2007 and is doing fine and has had no relaspes. There is a great support group that you need to join. The website is gmedogs.freeforums.org. This is a wonderful group of people that will give you support, advice, and most of all love. The most important thing to remember is although there is no cure, there are many GME dogs who are living longer lives due to the treatment that is available. Kissie started with 5mg of Prednisone every day and Cytarabine shots (chemo) every 3 weekes 2x daily for 2 consecutive days. She is now on 2.5mg of Prednisone every other day with Cytarabine shots every 5 weeks!!! There are other GME dogs that are on different treatments. Not all GME dogs respond to the same treatment. I remember how devasted I was when Kissie was diagnose but hang in there. Please join the group. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lola. Jan[/B]


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

sending you hugs and prayers .. :grouphug: [attachment=58148:my_prayer_for_you.jpg]


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

It's so sad. My prayers are with you both.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (Kissie and Prissy's Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848493


> Pam, please, please please don't give up hope and definitely do not read anything on the internet about GME. The information is out dated and really puts a grime outlook on dogs with GME. How do I know? My Kissie has GME. She was diagnose in October, 2007 and is doing fine and has had no relaspes. There is a great support group that you need to join. The website is gmedogs.freeforums.org. This is a wonderful group of people that will give you support, advice, and most of all love. The most important thing to remember is although there is no cure, there are many GME dogs who are living longer lives due to the treatment that is available. Kissie started with 5mg of Prednisone every day and Cytarabine shots (chemo) every 3 weekes 2x daily for 2 consecutive days. She is now on 2.5mg of Prednisone every other day with Cytarabine shots every 5 weeks!!! There are other GME dogs that are on different treatments. Not all GME dogs respond to the same treatment. I remember how devasted I was when Kissie was diagnose but hang in there. Please join the group. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lola. Jan[/B]


Jan, 
Everything you've said is so encouraging. I'm so happy to hear your little beauty Kissie is thriving. She's definitely positive proof!!!
xoxoxoxo
Pam,
I truly understand and know how you are feeling. I know you and I know that you will fight the good fight with and for your little girl. Special trip today to St. Patrick's to light candles for beautiful Lola. And Kissie.
xoxoxoooxox


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam I'm so sorry to hear this about Lola. Am praying that things aren't so dire and that there is some way for her to get through this and have the quality of life you want her to. You and she are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: Life just isn't fair sometimes.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just read the post by Jan (Kissie and Prissy) and that sounds so good if Lola has GME. That hasn't been established yet but that made me feel better just in case........please update us Pam when you find out something. Prayers were said for Lola and I will continue with them~~hugs and warm thoughts for you and Lola.....and Frank too!!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 6 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848369


> OH NO!! I'm sooo sad to hear this news! When will you get some answers? Lola is sooo special. *hugs you tight* PLEASE keep us informed, I'll be checking this post often.[/B]


Thanks Stacy. This was so hard for me to post. Such hard news. I waited because I wanted better news to report. But all the support here is heart warming.

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 6 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848390


> Pam I am sooo sorry! I know when I saw you said she was on thyroid meds for that.
> 
> I will keep you all in my thoughts. Please keep us informed, we're here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Yes, I thought we were doing OK when we met in Monterey. She seemed really good and she enjoyed our trip, and meeting Kenzie and Jax. Thanks for the support. It really helps.

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 7 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848482


> omg i am so sorry so was this tied to her incident with spine do you think ? I feel so bad for you - first make sure no rosemary in anything which can trigger the seizures -- If you want a second opinion to review things you can consult dr wayne berry in orange county - deb knows who he is he helped the little rescue baby on here - here is his link below
> 
> http://www.petsurgery.com/staff.htm
> 
> ...


It seems like it all kind of started in August that I was noticing. But when you pull back and try to see the really big picture, maybe something did start happening with that first episode. She was shaking then too. Now I don't even know if that was an injury or part of this bigger neurological problem starting wiht her. Thanks for the links, and I will read them all. So far I am very happy with Dr. Sullivan, and she seems to be quite and expert in this particular problem. 

QUOTE (Kissie and Prissy's Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848493


> Pam, please, please please don't give up hope and definitely do not read anything on the internet about GME. The information is out dated and really puts a grime outlook on dogs with GME. How do I know? My Kissie has GME. She was diagnose in October, 2007 and is doing fine and has had no relaspes. There is a great support group that you need to join. The website is gmedogs.freeforums.org. This is a wonderful group of people that will give you support, advice, and most of all love. The most important thing to remember is although there is no cure, there are many GME dogs who are living longer lives due to the treatment that is available. Kissie started with 5mg of Prednisone every day and Cytarabine shots (chemo) every 3 weekes 2x daily for 2 consecutive days. She is now on 2.5mg of Prednisone every other day with Cytarabine shots every 5 weeks!!! There are other GME dogs that are on different treatments. Not all GME dogs respond to the same treatment. I remember how devasted I was when Kissie was diagnose but hang in there. Please join the group. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lola. Jan[/B]


I wish you had told me this last night. I spent my evening reading all I could find on GME and "Maltese Encephalitis" and cried myself to sleep last night (who am I kidding, I never went to sleep at all!) I am definetly looking at the GME group today. She was started on prednisone and two antibiotics yesterday and will continue on these until her titres come back. Then we will know what course of treatment we will try for Lola. I am so glad to hear that Kissie is doing well. It gives me a ray of hope. I need that right now.

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848528


> I just read the post by Jan (Kissie and Prissy) and that sounds so good if Lola has GME. That hasn't been established yet but that made me feel better just in case........please update us Pam when you find out something. Prayers were said for Lola and I will continue with them~~hugs and warm thoughts for you and Lola.....and Frank too!!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:[/B]


Thanks Dianne. Thanks to everyone for all the hugs, prayers and most of all the love and support. It means the world to me! I talked to the vet this morning, and she said that Lola seems a little brighter this morning. I can pick her up at 2pm. So I will be driving to LA in a while to get my girl. Hopefully, I will know more soon. I also want to tell you all that I just love my regular Vet. He, on his day off, arrainged this consult, and got Lola in to see this Dr Sullivan with no appointment. Her closest open appointment was three weeks. He has called me at home just because he is worried about Lola. I don't know what I would do without him either. And one last thing...to those of you who have ever considered getting doggie insurance I say do it! I have had an AKC wellness policy on Lola since I got her. The Animal Speicality Group people got on the phone with them yesterday, and they were told that all of Lolas diagnostics, meds, overnight stay, anesthesia etc were covered! Thank goodness. Those of you that have gone this route know the cost! It's a wowzer! But my little bright star deserves it!


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Sending you tons of good vibes and prayers!!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 7 2009, 12:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848536


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 6 2009, 09:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848369





> OH NO!! I'm sooo sad to hear this news! When will you get some answers? Lola is sooo special. *hugs you tight* PLEASE keep us informed, I'll be checking this post often.[/B]


Thanks Stacy. This was so hard for me to post. Such hard news. I waited because I wanted better news to report. But all the support here is heart warming.

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 6 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848390


> Pam I am sooo sorry! I know when I saw you said she was on thyroid meds for that.
> 
> I will keep you all in my thoughts. Please keep us informed, we're here for you. :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Yes, I thought we were doing OK when we met in Monterey. She seemed really good and she enjoyed our trip, and meeting Kenzie and Jax. Thanks for the support. It really helps.

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 7 2009, 06:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848482


> omg i am so sorry so was this tied to her incident with spine do you think ? I feel so bad for you - first make sure no rosemary in anything which can trigger the seizures -- If you want a second opinion to review things you can consult dr wayne berry in orange county - deb knows who he is he helped the little rescue baby on here - here is his link below
> 
> http://www.petsurgery.com/staff.htm
> 
> ...


It seems like it all kind of started in August that I was noticing. But when you pull back and try to see the really big picture, maybe something did start happening with that first episode. She was shaking then too. Now I don't even know if that was an injury or part of this bigger neurological problem starting wiht her. Thanks for the links, and I will read them all. So far I am very happy with Dr. Sullivan, and she seems to be quite and expert in this particular problem. 

QUOTE (Kissie and Prissy's Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 07:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848493


> Pam, please, please please don't give up hope and definitely do not read anything on the internet about GME. The information is out dated and really puts a grime outlook on dogs with GME. How do I know? My Kissie has GME. She was diagnose in October, 2007 and is doing fine and has had no relaspes. There is a great support group that you need to join. The website is gmedogs.freeforums.org. This is a wonderful group of people that will give you support, advice, and most of all love. The most important thing to remember is although there is no cure, there are many GME dogs who are living longer lives due to the treatment that is available. Kissie started with 5mg of Prednisone every day and Cytarabine shots (chemo) every 3 weekes 2x daily for 2 consecutive days. She is now on 2.5mg of Prednisone every other day with Cytarabine shots every 5 weeks!!! There are other GME dogs that are on different treatments. Not all GME dogs respond to the same treatment. I remember how devasted I was when Kissie was diagnose but hang in there. Please join the group. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lola. Jan[/B]


I wish you had told me this last night. I spent my evening reading all I could find on GME and "Maltese Encephalitis" and cried myself to sleep last night (who am I kidding, I never went to sleep at all!) I am definetly looking at the GME group today. She was started on prednisone and two antibiotics yesterday and will continue on these until her titres come back. Then we will know what course of treatment we will try for Lola. I am so glad to hear that Kissie is doing well. It gives me a ray of hope. I need that right now.

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 7 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848528


> I just read the post by Jan (Kissie and Prissy) and that sounds so good if Lola has GME. That hasn't been established yet but that made me feel better just in case........please update us Pam when you find out something. Prayers were said for Lola and I will continue with them~~hugs and warm thoughts for you and Lola.....and Frank too!!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:[/B]


Thanks Dianne. Thanks to everyone for all the hugs, prayers and most of all the love and support. It means the world to me! I talked to the vet this morning, and she said that Lola seems a little brighter this morning. I can pick her up at 2pm. So I will be driving to LA in a while to get my girl. Hopefully, I will know more soon. I also want to tell you all that I just love my regular Vet. He, on his day off, arrainged this consult, and got Lola in to see this Dr Sullivan with no appointment. Her closest open appointment was three weeks. He has called me at home just because he is worried about Lola. I don't know what I would do without him either. And one last thing...to those of you who have ever considered getting doggie insurance I say do it!  I have had an AKC wellness policy on Lola since I got her. The Animal Speicality Group people got on the phone with them yesterday, and they were told that all of Lolas diagnostics, meds, overnight stay, anesthesia etc were covered! Thank goodness. Those of you that have gone this route know the cost! It's a wowzer! But my little bright star deserves it!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wow, that is great about the insurance Pam.....love it~~~Isn't it great when vets call and check on their little patients......and to get you in to a specialist without an appt. is super good!!! I'm keeping my fingers crosses for Lola. I know you love her so much, it comes across in your post!!! Give her a great big kiss when you pick her up from all her Aunties on SM!!!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry that you and Lola are going through this. I know how scary it is. Sending prayers for sweet little Lola.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh Pam - I'm so, so sorry that you and your beautiful little Lola :wub: are having these problems. Like everyone, I hope it's not as serious as they are
thinking right now! Positive thoughts for that baby, and many :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hope and I are sending hugs and prayers to you and Lola. Hope says to tell Lola, she can get better and we'll be watching for good news about her. Hugs, Edie and Hope


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'll be hoping for the best possible outcome for Lola. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. I will most certainly be praying for sweet Lola and for you as well. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my gosh, Pam, I am just now reading this thread and I am so very sorry that you and Lola are having to go through this. I know how difficult it is, and am so heartened to read about the successful treatment options. We will be sending lots of thoughts and prayers your way. xoxoxo to you and Lola and Frank :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

sending prayers for Lola. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Lola is sick :grouphug: I will keep you both in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

[attachment=58179:IMG00218_1_.jpg]
(sorry for the fuzzy cell phone picture)
Well, here is the poor bedraggled princess back home after her ordeal. She looks like she has been through a wringer, but I am so happy to have her home!
We have a big bag of meds, two antibiotics, prednisone, and an antiseizure med called potassium bromide (I think). She seems a little subdued, but was happy to see us. And Frank is right by her side! What a good boy he is! Where we go from here, I am not sure. I just want to do right by my girl. 

To make matters interesting, we are camping out in my bedroom until Monday because we had scheduled our familyroom and kitchen to be retiled a while ago, and in the middle of all of this, now my house is in chaos!! LOL! Ya gotta laugh!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Lola is home with you and Frank! Sounds like you have all the right meds, hopefully the seizures will stop. One word of advice: now is the time to make sure your food doesn't have any rosemary in it. Do they have any idea of the cause yet? In any event, I hope its all managed easily from here on out. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

so happy she is home and if you need someone to talk to you can call me anytime or if you need help call me as we live close by and i would be happy to help you


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I googled her earlier when you gave her name and I was impressed as read all about her so yes i do think you are in the best hands for sure  


Thanks for the links, and I will read them all. So far I am very happy with Dr. Sullivan, and she seems to be quite and expert in this particular problem.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Lola looks happy to be home. Between the prednisone and potassium bromide, Lola will feel a little loopy. Her appetite and drinking water will probably increase as well. I just remembered I'm speaking to a nurse!!!

Frank is such a good brother. Please try to take care of yourself, too, Pam. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love hearing good stories about pet insurance after what i have been through. Also very impressed with your vet he sounds like a wonderful caring man and lola is in great hands it sounds like - I am so happy as she will have a great outcome being under the best care and a mommy that loves her very much  You may want to join k9epilepsy group on yahoogroups.com as well as they are up on seizures as well as potassium bromide drug as many of their dogs are on it. You cannot get too much information at this point so you can be armed with as much to help you - here is the link

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/k9epilepsy/

encephalitis group with 112 members 

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Angels_In_Dog_Suits/



Thanks Dianne. Thanks to everyone for all the hugs, prayers and most of all the love and support. It means the world to me! I talked to the vet this morning, and she said that Lola seems a little brighter this morning. I can pick her up at 2pm. So I will be driving to LA in a while to get my girl. Hopefully, I will know more soon. I also want to tell you all that I just love my regular Vet. He, on his day off, arrainged this consult, and got Lola in to see this Dr Sullivan with no appointment. Her closest open appointment was three weeks. He has called me at home just because he is worried about Lola. I don't know what I would do without him either. And one last thing...to those of you who have ever considered getting doggie insurance I say do it! I have had an AKC wellness policy on Lola since I got her. The Animal Speicality Group people got on the phone with them yesterday, and they were told that all of Lolas diagnostics, meds, overnight stay, anesthesia etc were covered! Thank goodness. Those of you that have gone this route know the cost! It's a wowzer! But my little bright star deserves it!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Pam, I am so sorry, I haven't been on sm in awhile and didn't read this until tonight. I am so, so sorry and will begin saying prayers and keeping you and Lola in my prayers and thoughts.
Each am when I light my healing candle I will remember Lola and send positive healing prayers her way.
I am here if you need me!!!
Hugs to you and dear Lola and sweet Frankie!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry you're going through this.

rayer: (((Prayers for your girl, Lola))) rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy to hear that Lola is home and her brother is taking good care of her. She looks so happy to be home, will continue to keep her in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear Lola is sick. Its awful when our fluffs are ill and they can't tell you how they feel. I am glad she is back home though and i will be sending prayers for her.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy little Lola is home and will continue to keep her in my prayers that the meds will 'do their thing' to help her feel better!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and special thoughts . :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just saw your update Pam.......sooooo glad Lola is home where she belongs! I'll bet Frank was beside himself with his sister home. Of all the luck, to have men in your house working when she needs peace and quiet. I think the best meds for Lola is you and Frank!!!! I know you will do right by her and I hope she will have a long, happy life.......... :tender: :tender:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam, it warmed my heart to see that fuzzy picture of Lola...at home. (sigh) :wub: So glad you were able to pick her up and bring her home to you and Frank. It was such a relief after reading your first post. You have to take everything one step at a time but it sounds like you've got a great doctor and having Lola in good hands is more than half the battle. Stay optimistic; we all are, and just give that sweetie lots of loving and her meds. And you don't even have to wear scrubs to nurse her.  So glad that things are looking brighter.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 7 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848749


> I'm so glad to hear Lola is home with you and Frank! Sounds like you have all the right meds, hopefully the seizures will stop. One word of advice: now is the time to make sure your food doesn't have any rosemary in it. Do they have any idea of the cause yet? In any event, I hope its all managed easily from here on out. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Tami...horrors....I have been feeding them Orijin 6 fish. I looked up the ingredients, and low and behold, it does have rosemary in it. It is way down on the list but it is there. I even told the discharging vet what food she was on and he said it was OK! Now I am worried, because he said it was improtant to keep her on the same food whild she is starting all these meds. What should I do??? Can you reccomend a good food that has no rosemary? I will call ASG and ask too.

As for the cause, no idea until all the titres come back. It sounds like you have experience with this. I need help!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

no rosemary  and vets do not know alot about nutrition so they may not even know this but if you google rosemary and seizures in dogs you will see rosemary can trigger seizures in dogs that are prone -- I think there is a sticky that was done i will find it 

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 8 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848858


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 7 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848749





> I'm so glad to hear Lola is home with you and Frank! Sounds like you have all the right meds, hopefully the seizures will stop. One word of advice: now is the time to make sure your food doesn't have any rosemary in it. Do they have any idea of the cause yet? In any event, I hope its all managed easily from here on out. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Tami...horrors....I have been feeding them Orijin 6 fish. I looked up the ingredients, and low and behold, it does have rosemary in it. It is way down on the list but it is there. I even told the discharging vet what food she was on and he said it was OK! Now I am worried, because he said it was improtant to keep her on the same food whild she is starting all these meds. What should I do??? Can you reccomend a good food that has no rosemary? I will call ASG and ask too.

As for the cause, no idea until all the titres come back. It sounds like you have experience with this. I need help!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the thread - natural balance foods do not have rosemary in it and there are very few that do not as it is a natural preservative 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40006


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam I was determined when I got Tyler not to get any food with rosemary in it...but it's really hard!! So many of the "healthy" ones have it. I think it's a natural preservative if I remember correctly. I don't know if they put it in to appeal to consumers reading it and saying "rosemary, an herb, that's healthy." Many vets don't even know there an be an issue for our dogs. You really have to check every label. I don't think that the Natural Balance I tried Tyler on had any. But of course he only liked it for two days. I now have him on Merrick's which he likes a lot but there's some rosemary in it. Also if it's the last ingredient it's probably very minimal. I'm sure many of the other members have recommendations.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

here is the info if you search rosemary on here you will find a bunch of info as well 

here is some info on it 

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels...ealthy_diet.htm

http://www.the-puppy-dog-place.com/timberwolf-dog-food.html

http://www.gentlecarepet.com/whatis_seizures_epilepsy

http://thebarfblog-emily.blogspot.com/2008...s-epilepsy.html

this one brings up another point i have read on is turkey meat is not good to give dogs prone to seizures as i believe the triptofan (spelling?) in it triggers something with them - see below 

http://sheltie-hair.blogspot.com/2008/09/c...izure-faqs.html

I have even gone so far as to not use any shampoos or conditioners with lavender or rosemary in it as what is put on skin is absorbed into the body and blood therefore i will not take any chances with those two herbs 

I have also read to avoid grains in dogs with epilepsy as that can trigger the seizures


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

http://forum.dog.com/forums/p/100718/802183.aspx


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Health precautions and toxicology
Rosemary in culinary or therapeutic doses is generally safe. A toxicity studies of the plant on rats has shown hepatoprotective and antimutagenic activities,[9] however, precaution is necessary for those displaying allergic reaction or prone to epileptic seizures. Rosemary essential oil may have epileptogenic properties, as a handful of case reports over the past century have linked its use with seizures in otherwise healthy adults or children.[10] Rosemary essential oil is potentially toxic if ingested. Large quantities of rosemary leaves can cause adverse reactions, such as coma, spasm, vomiting, and pulmonary edema (fluid in the lungs) that can be fatal. Avoid consuming large quantities of rosemary if pregnant or breastfeeding.[11]


http://www.ehow.com/how_4809671_homemade-f...s-seizures.html


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 7 2009, 11:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848727


> [attachment=58179:IMG00218_1_.jpg]
> (sorry for the fuzzy cell phone picture)
> Well, here is the poor bedraggled princess back home after her ordeal. She looks like she has been through a wringer, but I am so happy to have her home!
> We have a big bag of meds, two antibiotics, prednisone, and an antiseizure med called potassium bromide (I think). She seems a little subdued, but was happy to see us. And Frank is right by her side! What a good boy he is! Where we go from here, I am not sure. I just want to do right by my girl.
> ...




Oh, lots of hugs to you and the furkids. I'm praying for Lola. Please keep us posted.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

check into MSM as well as many who have dogs with seizures and arthritis use this in the water i believe is how they do it 

http://www.neurology.org/cgi/content/abstract/33/4/414


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 8 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848858


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 7 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848749





> I'm so glad to hear Lola is home with you and Frank! Sounds like you have all the right meds, hopefully the seizures will stop. One word of advice: now is the time to make sure your food doesn't have any rosemary in it. Do they have any idea of the cause yet? In any event, I hope its all managed easily from here on out. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Tami...horrors....I have been feeding them Orijin 6 fish. I looked up the ingredients, and low and behold, it does have rosemary in it. It is way down on the list but it is there. I even told the discharging vet what food she was on and he said it was OK! Now I am worried, because he said it was improtant to keep her on the same food whild she is starting all these meds. What should I do??? Can you reccomend a good food that has no rosemary? I will call ASG and ask too.

As for the cause, no idea until all the titres come back. It sounds like you have experience with this. I need help!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My thoughts are with you and Lola and Frank, too!

I had written to Castor & Pollux this summer asking about Rosemary and got this reply from the co-owner of the company. Just thought I'd include it for you.

"Good to hear from you again! Our PhD Animal Nutritionist has been very involved in work being done around natural preservative systems in dog and cat foods with rosemary being one of the common ingredients included. Both our veterinarian and animal nutritionist concur that there is very little hard science around the cause of seizures in dogs; it’s been found, for example, that just changing diets can trigger a seizure that may not be because of an ingredient but is simply because of the “stress” associated with the change. Some veterinarians believe that food allergies may trigger seizures; if a dog is allergic to beef and consumes food containing beef, he may have seizures related to this allergy. The food and treats being fed to dogs experiencing seizures contain many different ingredients besides rosemary not to mention the many different factors impacting a dog’s life that could trigger a seizure that could have nothing to do with food.

Rosemary is viewed by animal nutritionists and veterinarians as an excellent natural preservative. It is in Organix in a very, very small amount. In the five years that Organix has been feeding dogs and cats, we’ve never had a report of a seizure occurring after eating Organix. It is truly an outstanding diet with benefits ranging from the fact that it’s certified organic under the USDA’s National Organic Program through to the finished product testing that we do for melamine and cyanuric acid, salmonella and other toxins before ANY products are released for sale. More than what most human foods are subjected to!!

Thank you for being a concerned pet parent. We are a small, family company that is committed to providing safe, healthy, natural and organic products for dogs and cats. We're all pet parents ourselves and take this commitment very, very seriously."


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

well since my demi had a seizure 12 hrs after having rosemary chicken I find this very hard to believe and others have had the same experience and this is in a very healthy dog that has never had a seizure so many times i trust owners who have experienced things than medical data as that was the only thing different in her diet that day and these people just want to sell their food sorry 

while it might be so in a dog not having seizures I would NEVER chance this in a dog having seizures as i saw what it did to a healthy dog

Tami experienced this such as others on this site so I find this hard to be a coincidence - do a search for rosemary on here and check it out 

also I am very bummed to find out that the honest kitchen has it in preference as was told it was not in the packaging as called the company so i am going to call again as i was thinking of putting demi on this food as have heard such great things about it 

Also i have dealt with a highly allergic dog for over 5 years now who has mvd and has never had a seizure and on several allergy groups with dog owners of allergy dogs and have NEVER EVER heard of an allergy dog having a seizure from food that is crazy. Now I have heard of epileptic dogs having issues with grains so maybe they are confused lol 

And sadly many people unless on groups such as this where owners have personally experienced it with rosemary do not know and vets as well do not know so people never report it to the company. Heck most people do not even report adverse reactions to drugs let alone food so that is not proof to me. These food companies would have swept the whole dog food scare under the rug as well if so many dogs were not dying and sadly i just do not trust them and why i think it is great when owners feel comfortable home cooking as at least you know what you are putting in your dog 

Again if your dog is healthy do not stress about rosemary it is in regards to dogs having seizures only



QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Nov 8 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848883


> QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 8 2009, 10:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848858





> QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 7 2009, 10:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848749





> I'm so glad to hear Lola is home with you and Frank! Sounds like you have all the right meds, hopefully the seizures will stop. One word of advice: now is the time to make sure your food doesn't have any rosemary in it. Do they have any idea of the cause yet? In any event, I hope its all managed easily from here on out. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:[/B]


Tami...horrors....I have been feeding them Orijin 6 fish. I looked up the ingredients, and low and behold, it does have rosemary in it. It is way down on the list but it is there. I even told the discharging vet what food she was on and he said it was OK! Now I am worried, because he said it was improtant to keep her on the same food whild she is starting all these meds. What should I do??? Can you reccomend a good food that has no rosemary? I will call ASG and ask too.

As for the cause, no idea until all the titres come back. It sounds like you have experience with this. I need help!
[/B][/QUOTE]

My thoughts are with you and Lola and Frank, too!

I had written to Castor & Pollux this summer asking about Rosemary and got this reply from the co-owner of the company. Just thought I'd include it for you.

"Good to hear from you again! Our PhD Animal Nutritionist has been very involved in work being done around natural preservative systems in dog and cat foods with rosemary being one of the common ingredients included. Both our veterinarian and animal nutritionist concur that there is very little hard science around the cause of seizures in dogs; it’s been found, for example, that just changing diets can trigger a seizure that may not be because of an ingredient but is simply because of the “stress” associated with the change. Some veterinarians believe that food allergies may trigger seizures; if a dog is allergic to beef and consumes food containing beef, he may have seizures related to this allergy. The food and treats being fed to dogs experiencing seizures contain many different ingredients besides rosemary not to mention the many different factors impacting a dog’s life that could trigger a seizure that could have nothing to do with food.

Rosemary is viewed by animal nutritionists and veterinarians as an excellent natural preservative. It is in Organix in a very, very small amount. In the five years that Organix has been feeding dogs and cats, we’ve never had a report of a seizure occurring after eating Organix. It is truly an outstanding diet with benefits ranging from the fact that it’s certified organic under the USDA’s National Organic Program through to the finished product testing that we do for melamine and cyanuric acid, salmonella and other toxins before ANY products are released for sale. More than what most human foods are subjected to!!

Thank you for being a concerned pet parent. We are a small, family company that is committed to providing safe, healthy, natural and organic products for dogs and cats. We're all pet parents ourselves and take this commitment very, very seriously."
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So happy to hear that Lola is home again and feeling better!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so glad Lola is home with you and feeling better. :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear miss lola is home. i also encourage u to join the support group as i did when i had a patient i suspected GME with. that baby was confirmed with gme by a vet in dallas and then we followed dr sissons protocol and she has been in remission since march and was diagnosed 14 months ago. it is very important to get on his protocol as soon as a diagnosis is made.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So sorry you and Lola have to go through this. Prayers for your both.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Glad to hear precious Lola is back at home!! Please keep us updated when you can :heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pam, I'm just reading this thread about Lola. I am glad to hear Lola is home with you right now. I'm sorry to hear she has not been feeling well. I'm so sorry you are both going through this right now. I totally understand what it's like when our fluff babies are sick and we aren't sure what is making them not feel well. I do find it comforting to be able to come here and get so much excellent feedback and advice ... just as you are receiving from so many now. 

You and Lola will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Nov 8 2009, 04:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=849029


> glad to hear miss lola is home. i also encourage u to join the support group as i did when i had a patient i suspected GME with. that baby was confirmed with gme by a vet in dallas and then we followed dr sissons protocol and she has been in remission since march and was diagnosed 14 months ago. it is very important to get on his protocol as soon as a diagnosis is made.[/B]


Jaimie, do you have a link to the Dr. Sisson protocol? I am having trouble locating the specifics of it. Lots of references to it though. I have been seeing an neurologist named Stacy Sullivan, and she did describe a a protocol that uses chemo type drugs in conjunction with steroids for 12 months. My brain was on info overload and I do not remember the specific drug names of the chemo drugs. Of course we are on prednisone and potassium bromide right now, as well as two antibiotics for now. I just want to know what protocols are out there, so that I can ask informed questions and make the right decisions.

Thanks again to everyone for all the love and support you have shown. It means the world to me.


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Pam, I hope you and Lola are doing ok today. Although I disagree with Dr. Jamie concerning that Dr. Sisson is the only protocol to use, there is another GME support group that only uses his protocol. The group is called NewGMEdogs and it is through yahoo. Once you join you will be sent Dr. Sisson's protocol. This group is almost like a cult when it comes to Dr. Sisson and treats GME owners that do not use Dr. Sisson's protocol extremely bad. There are many dogs that are on this protocol that do go into remisson and some relapse. The other gme support group I mention before (gmedogs.freeforum.org) there are dog owners that use Dr. Sisson and others use other treatments so it is not bias and will offer you more options. I do not use Dr. Sisson's protocol but was a member of the newgmedogs forum for 2 years - Oct 07 until Oct of this year. I finally left the group when a new member came on because her dog was just diagnose with GME and she could not afford Dr. Sisson's protocol and the group really got nasty with her. I wrote back that I no longer wanted to be a part of a "support" group that did not want to support all GME dog owners but just the ones that used Dr. Sisson's protocol. This happened many times while I was a member but I just kept letting it slide. Crystal, the admin for gmedogs.freeforum.org started this support group because of what was happening on the other support group. All GME dog owners on this group are free to let members know what treatments they are using without any backlash. I have felt more love and support on this forum in the short time I have been on it than the whole 2 years I was on the other one. I do believe you need to join both support groups so that you can gain as much info as possible. Prednisone is the real help right now but you really need to get Lola on chemo also. Good luck. Please join the support groups. Jan


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pam, I will keep Lola in my prayers.I don't know how I misses this, I'm glad she's home with mommy


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i wasn't stating that dr sissons protocol was the only way, i meant if u want to go on his protocol u r to do it right away b/c some treatments can effect the results. i know there r other protocols out there that work also and u may choose which ever u see fit. do join the support groups and do what u can for lola.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Nov 8 2009, 11:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848862


> here is the thread - natural balance foods do not have rosemary in it and there are very few that do not as it is a natural preservative
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=40006[/B]



Merrick has no rosemary in it, either. You really should try a food without rosemary and see if the seizures go away. There are too many incidences of seizures and then stopping with the seizures when eliminating rosemary from the diet for it to be coincidental. Good luck. I'm just now reading this thread and am so sorry you're having so many problems with your baby! I hope your Lola improves quickly!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Nov 8 2009, 11:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848864


> Pam I was determined when I got Tyler not to get any food with rosemary in it...but it's really hard!! So many of the "healthy" ones have it. I think it's a natural preservative if I remember correctly. I don't know if they put it in to appeal to consumers reading it and saying "rosemary, an herb, that's healthy." Many vets don't even know there an be an issue for our dogs. You really have to check every label. I don't think that the Natural Balance I tried Tyler on had any. But of course he only liked it for two days. I now have him on Merrick's which he likes a lot but there's some rosemary in it. Also if it's the last ingredient it's probably very minimal. I'm sure many of the other members have recommendations.[/B]



Right, they call cannibis an herb, too, but it sure isn't healthy, either, regardless of what the liberal media wants to portray. :shocked:


----------



## dmarie (Nov 11, 2007)

Praying for Lola


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Just wondering how you and Miss Lola are doing, Pam?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 12 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850587


> Just wondering how you and Miss Lola are doing, Pam?[/B]


Hi Tami,
Lola is a bit perkier since starting the prednisone. I spoke with her neurology vet yesterday, and so far all the titres are nagative, so it is pointing to GME vs. NE. She will call me tomorrow and we are going to set up an appointment to start Lola on the immunosupressive regieme. I am really nervous about this. Lola is still far from her normal self. Her affect is kind of off, and she is kind of antsy, but I think that is the prednisone. And can I tell you that my husband has renamed her the "Amazing Peeing Machine". I have never seen anything like it. She could be a Great Dane for the volume of pee. It sounds funny, but she is still peeing in inappropriate places. So we have gone back to puppy 101, as I have heard here so many times. Only I don't know if it is just because she feels bad or a neurological deficiet. Jury is still out for poor Lola, but we are going for the full court press. She will be on this regieme for 12 months. We are very worried.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:shocked: Oh Pam I'm so sorry, you must be devastated. I am encouraged that some GME dogs do go into remission with treatment. It must be so very hard to go through this with a sweet little one like our furkids. I've had a great fear of this disease, and just die inside when I hear of it in one of ours.

Please know I am joining in the prayer circle for Lola, and for you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Dee


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so sorry for you and your Lola, sounds like a very hard time for you all  :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. I know this is going to be a long stressful time for you and Lola. 
I'll keep you both in my prayers. 
:grouphug:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Pam, I'm so sorry to hear all this. I'm hoping for the best for Lola. Hang in there, hon. Keep us updated :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

We are praying, so sorry. Please keep us posted.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that Lola is going through all this....I pray that you figure it out soon and that she gets well soon! Poor Lola!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Poor little sweet Lola. We're gonna hold only positive thoughts for her...and you guys, too.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 12 2009, 09:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850644


> QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 12 2009, 04:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850587





> Just wondering how you and Miss Lola are doing, Pam?[/B]


Hi Tami,
Lola is a bit perkier since starting the prednisone. I spoke with her neurology vet yesterday, and so far all the titres are nagative, so it is pointing to GME vs. NE. She will call me tomorrow and we are going to set up an appointment to start Lola on the immunosupressive regieme. I am really nervous about this. Lola is still far from her normal self. Her affect is kind of off, and she is kind of antsy, but I think that is the prednisone. And can I tell you that my husband has renamed her the "Amazing Peeing Machine". I have never seen anything like it. She could be a Great Dane for the volume of pee. It sounds funny, but she is still peeing in inappropriate places. So we have gone back to puppy 101, as I have heard here so many times. Only I don't know if it is just because she feels bad or a neurological deficiet. Jury is still out for poor Lola, but we are going for the full court press. She will be on this regieme for 12 months. We are very worried.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Glad Lola is feeling a little better. Your still in my prayers.

Tina


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Pam, just to let you know I was checking in to see how Lola was doing. I am so sorry you and Lola are going through so much right now. My heart goes out to you. I am keeping you and Lola in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I just read this. I am so sorry this is happening. I pray she will be alright. :wub: We will be waiting for a good update.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so very sorry ..... I hope she'll be OK .... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Prayers, hugs and puppy kisses to you both!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your heartfelt support, prayers and good wishes. I talked to Lola's neuro again today. I must say, they have been very good at communicating with me and checking up on Lola. She said there is only one more titre that has not come in, but that they are all negative, and she has really no reason to think this one would be positive. So....I have another appt next Friday to come and begin the immunosupressive regieme. Lola looks better today. She actually _ran_ to greet me at the door today. That has been missing for a while. Her tail was up and she did a little happy dance. That warmed my heart more than you could imagine. Boy, I am really hoping this works!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pam, I am really hoping this works for Lola too!!! Good luck and I am still praying for her!!!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I just saw this. I'm so sorry to hear about Lola. Hugs to you both. :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Continuing the prayers for sweet Lola. I pray this treatment will be successful for her. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad she is begining to return to her normal self. hopefully with treatment she will beat this thing!







:grouphug:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 13 2009, 09:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850950


> Thank you all for your heartfelt support, prayers and good wishes. I talked to Lola's neuro again today. I must say, they have been very good at communicating with me and checking up on Lola. She said there is only one more titre that has not come in, but that they are all negative, and she has really no reason to think this one would be positive. So....I have another appt next Friday to come and begin the immunosupressive regieme. Lola looks better today. She actually _ran_ to greet me at the door today. That has been missing for a while. Her tail was up and she did a little happy dance. That warmed my heart more than you could imagine. Boy, I am really hoping this works![/B]


Oh Pam this good news brought tears to my eyes. I can only imagine how wonderful that was for you to see her run and dance again. :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! The happy dance! I'm delighted for you.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

That is good news!!!! So happy that Lola is greeting her Mommy like she normally does :tender: 

((Hugs))

Celena


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Pam I just saw this. I'm so sorry. I'm glad Lola did her happy dance for you and is a bit more herself. I can imagine how her dance made you feel. I will keep her and you (and Frankie) in my prayers. I know you will keep us updated. Hugs.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Awww. sweet Lola greeting you at the door! I'll continue to keep her and you in prayer.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so nice to hear positive news about Lola, I'm happy for you. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pam - So glad to hear that Lola is getting back to herself and hoping the treatments work well. We're thinking of you and praying for her. Things are so much better than they were so we're really hoping it keeps going in that direction. :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So happy to see she is 'perkier' and will continue to keep her in my prayers that the treatment works well for her!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE (pammy4501 @ Nov 14 2009, 10:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=850950


> Thank you all for your heartfelt support, prayers and good wishes. I talked to Lola's neuro again today. I must say, they have been very good at communicating with me and checking up on Lola. She said there is only one more titre that has not come in, but that they are all negative, and she has really no reason to think this one would be positive. So....I have another appt next Friday to come and begin the immunosupressive regieme. Lola looks better today. She actually _ran_ to greet me at the door today. That has been missing for a while. Her tail was up and she did a little happy dance. That warmed my heart more than you could imagine. Boy, I am really hoping this works![/B]


It's so reliving to hear that so far it's good news and Lola is feeling better!!


----------

